# halfmoon at petco!



## kiddomagic (Jul 20, 2010)

i was searching around here, then i got an idea to see if petco had some halfmoons. luckily, there were! so, does anybody ACTUALLY know if they are halfmoons? petsmart only has veil tail and crowntail. so lame. 

i'll get my supplies at petsmart, then get the fish at petco.;-)


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought a HM from Petco. I used a mirror to get him to flare and his tail is indeed a full 180 degrees when fully fanned out. But his fins just aren't as ruffly or large as those of my HM from a breeder in Thailand. They almost look like two different types of bettas.

The Petco HM is very cute but not impressive-looking like the ones on Aquabid.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Just care about personality!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Petco halfmoons are not for breeding, but they make beautiful pets. I got one of my fish from there years ago as a delta tail, but he grew into a rosetail.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine is from Petco, and you can see him in my avatar


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The one in my Avatar is from Petco too. He was a one in a million find though... 

I have another HM from petco. He's juuuust a HM. 

So, you can hold them up to another betta and make them flare in the store.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, Petco sometimes brings some greta fish!
The marble HM in my avatar and this one









are both from Petco. 
You just have to look and be patient. They bring fish every week so you can always go back if you don't find what you're looking for.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Not all of the HMs are HMs and not all of the deltas are deltas. All of my guys are from Petco, and some of my HMs were labeled deltas, and some of my deltas were labeled HMs. If a fish is OBVIOUSLY a delta (like, 130 degrees or less) it would be worth pointing out to the manager and see if they would give it to you for the delta price (if it is labeled as a HM). However, I have found that it usually goes the other way - more deltas are actually HMs. And I finally realized why. I now work at Petco and when I was putting our shipments of bettas into cups the other day, i realized that they are broken down into deltas and super-deltas from the sellers, but put into delta cups. And because these guys are young, many of the super deltas can/will turn into HMs.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

wow vilmarisv ur pink HM is super cute and ur marble is quite a stunner too!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> wow vilmarisv ur pink HM is super cute and ur marble is quite a stunner too!


:thankyou:


----------



## kiddomagic (Jul 20, 2010)

well, i went to petco today. and i brought my HANDY MIRROR with me. 2 things.
1.) there were NO halfmoons. >_< grrrrrrr. i'll ask the store when new ones come.
2.) none of the fish flared! GRRRRRRR. and 95% i saw were veil tails.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Usually I just pick one out and set them next to another Betta. That usually gets them to flare better than a mirror.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

TheJadeBetta said:


> Usually I just pick one out and set them next to another Betta. That usually gets them to flare better than a mirror.


I agree! And I've noticed they flare quicker if you hold them next to one of their same color or a female. 
Problem with LPS is that the fish can already see eachother so it's no novelty when you hold them close. It's better to go on shipment day or the day after,it's when you'll see the fish most active. 
Ask someone at the store (or call like I did) when they get their bettas, it's usually one specific day a week. 
I go almost every Friday to Petco to see the new fishies because they arrive on Thursday.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Sometimes walmart gets them, check the females out too I found my male in my avatar in for 2 bucks because they thought he was a girl!!! He was a great find. Now he has a little baby that I think will turn out just like him ;-)


----------



## kiddomagic (Jul 20, 2010)

i went to petco again! 

no halfmoons. still, mostly veil tails. i don't have a prob. with crowntails.
but halfmoons are just, GORGEOUS! xD
then crown tails are my second choice.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I got seven Bettas this week. Out of all those, I think my favorite one came from Petco. I agree that it's just a matter of patience.


----------



## kiddomagic (Jul 20, 2010)

this is so sad...
i went to petsmart today after i went to petco, and i saw this white crown tail...
very GORGEOUS. and i remember him LAST time i went to petsmart...

i want him! if i'm lucky enough to see him once i get my betta, I'LL CHOSE HIM!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Crown tails are really sensitive and sometimes their tail melts. Just to say. I love HM!


----------



## kiddomagic (Jul 20, 2010)

how do their tails melt?
freaky?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

If the water is hard it bends their tails then they start melting.... Yuck...


----------

